# further confusion 08



## foxhunter (Feb 15, 2008)

who went to it? could anyone explain what goes on there bcuz i might go in 09.


----------



## sakket (Feb 15, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> who went to it? could anyone explain what goes on there bcuz i might go in 09.



i was there for the parade day with my girlfriend. we might stay the whole weekend next year. everyone pretty much cavorts around and looks at art at the auction, and they have events here and there every few hours. i was surprised that there was no DDR to be found though.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 15, 2008)

would you say its worth going to


----------



## sakket (Feb 16, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> would you say its worth going to



i thought so. it had everything you'd expect to see (like people unfit to wear skimpy outfits doing it anyway, and plenty of dudes in female costumes, and nigras pulling innocent pranks on the hotel bandwith lololololol) but it was a lot less intimidating than i ever expected and infinitely less intimidating than a renfaire. just make sure you acquire some kind of map. jeeze it was like trying to navigate a randomly generated final boss dungeon.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 16, 2008)

i see. so it revolves around the art and there are other activitys as well. besides the fur march and art expo what else is there


----------



## sakket (Feb 16, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> i see. so it revolves around the art and there are other activitys as well. besides the fur march and art expo what else is there



from what i saw on that one day, they had a whole area for d&d/cardgames/ boardgames etc, a few videogames, some big stage presentation kind of deal, a seller's room with all kinds of humorously censored pictures (i forgot my wallet so i couldn't get the adult pass) furries everywhere, and apparently little independent events in random hotel rooms.


----------



## foxhunter (Feb 17, 2008)

well thanks i will go check it out since im only an hour away and if i make some friends in the furry community cuz if i took one of my current friends they would never let me live it down. so maby we might bump into one another if i go in 09


----------



## sakket (Feb 17, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> well thanks i will go check it out since im only an hour away and if i make some friends in the furry community cuz if i took one of my current friends they would never let me live it down. so maby we might bump into one another if i go in 09



thats the spirit!


----------

